# exposure to blood



## Kathy615 (Nov 4, 2009)

Help!  Patient was at work and was directly exposed to another persons blood.  She was treated in our office for blood exposure, no symptoms.  Blood work was ordered, ect.  I'm not sure what DX code to use for our visit. Any suggestions?


----------



## twallmuth (Nov 4, 2009)

exposure to body fluids (hazardous) V15.85 will work.


----------

